# the advantages of bulldozer.



## Knunez (Aug 19, 2011)

what changes will be made from AMDs line of CPUs now to the new FX series?

thanks

-Knunez


----------



## claptonman (Aug 19, 2011)

Their socket will be updated, and the whole architech is completely different. So mostly, it will be faster/more efficient. We just have to wait to see how good they are when they're released.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 19, 2011)

turbos to over 4ghz when it turns off the other 6 cores on the octuples, which is one of the other bnefits, but it is similar to sandy bridge in consept, with the addition of some key cpu resources, as in like the i7 will have say 5 parts, and the phenom will have the same, but the new bulldozers will have 2 of the 3rd part and might have 2 of another, giving it more overall power, i believe it was said to be 1.3x performance with sandy bridge's threading, but the threading and resources of the bulldozer was considered to be like 1.6x a normal core. and also in some apps the resorces can act as a quad core or something so a 4 threaded app will get the performance boosts.


----------



## Knunez (Aug 19, 2011)

and the price for the quad core is only 220$?

thats a good release price


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 19, 2011)

Knunez said:


> what changes will be made from AMDs line of CPUs now to the new FX series?
> 
> thanks
> 
> -Knunez


 
Its really a completely new architecture. First of its kind as far as I know. Unsing a module as AMD calls it, instead of a standard single core.

Good read.
http://www.realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT082610181333


----------



## Knunez (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 19, 2011)

There are no advantages yet, as it hasn't been released.  Also, the latest revision was so unstable at 4GHz that they had to go back to the drawing board.  I hope its a great chip, but this thread is a bit premature.


----------



## Knunez (Aug 19, 2011)

You're right, I just wanted to know the known advantages so far,and now This thread must go back in the womb,and then be born again whenever bulldozer is released.


-Knunez


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 19, 2011)

Knunez said:


> what changes will be made from AMDs line of CPUs now to the new FX series?
> 
> thanks
> 
> -Knunez


 


bigfellla said:


> There are no advantages yet, as it hasn't been released.  I hope its a great chip, but this thread is a bit premature.


 
Who said advantages? From what I see, he said changes. If you dont know what changes have been made, why are you even posting. And they are pretty well known.

Its premature to ask, what! So since Sandybridge-e and Ivybridge hasnt been released, I guess we should not talk or discuss anything about them either.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 19, 2011)

Knunez said:


> and the price for the quad core is only 220$?
> 
> thats a good release price



quad core starts at 190 i believe, the 2500k is what is 220.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 19, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> quad core starts at 190 i believe, the 2500k is what is 220.


 
Yeah, I've heard the 4 core will be around 190/200 bucks. The 6 core suppost to compete against the 2500k in price, suppost to be around 220/240 bucks


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 20, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Who said advantages? From what I see, he said changes. If you dont know what changes have been made, why are you even posting.



Did you even read the title of the thread?  lol.  *"the advantages of bulldozer"*
which is why i replied with 



bigfellla said:


> There are no advantages yet, as it hasn't been released.  Also, the latest revision was so unstable at 4GHz that they had to go back to the drawing board.  I hope its a great chip, but this thread is a bit premature.





Knunez said:


> You're right, I just wanted to know the known advantages so far,
> and now This thread must go back in the womb,and then be born again whenever bulldozer is released.
> 
> -Knunez



And again the OP recognises this so i don't see why you are even posting what you are here...


----------



## Benny Boy (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually there are, some right now advantages of BD. Even tho it hasn't been released.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 20, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Did you even read the title of the thread? lol. *"the advantages of bulldozer"*
> which is why i replied with
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still the questions was (What changes)

Everybody knows what changes (even if you want to use the word advantages) have been made to the architecture. You cant tell me you have no idea of the differences between the Phenom II and Zambezi. And as far as steppings. The B0 was unstable and B1 didnt clock like they wanted it to. They suppost to have a B2 and C0 stepping at release.

And because it hasnt been released, saying this thread is a bit premature is ridiculous. Its no more premature then talking about the changes of Sandybridge-E or Ivybridge.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Aug 21, 2011)

The new Socket AM3+ looks promising when compared to Thuban architecture.  I cannot wait to see the numbers on processing power.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 21, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Still the questions was (What changes)
> 
> Everybody knows what changes (even if you want to use the word advantages) have been made to the architecture.



Do you understand context?  The context of this thread, as the OP agreed, was what changes are expected to be advantageous in BD.  The chip hasn't been released, and as such, its a premature question, because we don't know how it will perform.  *As the OP agreed.*  Thats the point.



Benny Boy said:


> Actually there are, some right now advantages of BD. Even tho it hasn't been released.



An advantage is condition or circumstance that puts one in a favorable or superior position.  Thats a relative perspective.  We cannot determine advantage if we have not seen any testing or comparison.  We can hypothesis about expected results, but as i said that would be premature.  The chip may come out and suck balls or it may come out and be great.  I'm hoping for the later, but at the moment, as Strangle said, its a big guess.  Plenty of innovative architecture changes (e.g. Fermi) were crap, so guessing at what will be advantageous now for BD is too early.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 21, 2011)

we do know how it will perform, better (notice i'm leaving what it's better than open)


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 21, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> we do know how it will perform, better (notice i'm leaving what it's better than open)



How do we know that?  Because AMD have said so.  Ive read that it would even boot with any overclock what so ever. That is a broken product.  Also, when it does come out (finally) I hope it goes well, but it will be competing thereabouts with Ivy Bridge.    However its true, it would be very remarkable if it wasn't better than the previous architecture, but advantages specifically, noone can say.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 21, 2011)

A hardware-based version of HyperThreading is the selling point of Bulldozer. The modules themselves consist of two cores with shared cache. So, if I understand it correctly, one module would get roughly the same raw performance numbers as a dual-core CPU, but software would be designed so the one module would take the role of one regular core. This is fact-based speculation, and most of these facts are based off of what AMD would consider ideal.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Aug 21, 2011)

If a processor does not overclock it does not mean the product is broken.  Manufacturers clock their processors at a certain clock speed for a reason.  If I were to constantly run my car engine at redline rotations per minute and then damage the engine the fault would be my own.

Granted most present desktop processors overclock well with proper cooling, but if they do not overclock it doesn't mean they are broken.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 21, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> How do we know that?  Because AMD have said so.  Ive read that it would even boot with any overclock what so ever. That is a broken product.  Also, when it does come out (finally) I hope it goes well, but it will be competing thereabouts with Ivy Bridge.    However its true, it would be very remarkable if it wasn't better than the previous architecture, but advantages specifically, noone can say.



did you not get the part about leaving what it will be better than open? i was saying it will be better than SOMETHING, whether that be a athlon xp like my comp, or the sandy bridges, that's still better than something.

bigfella, sometimes you're so stubborn and overly serious, relax and learn to laugh.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 21, 2011)

2048Megabytes said:


> If a processor does not overclock it does not mean the product is broken.  Manufacturers clock their processors at a certain clock speed for a reason.  If I were to constantly run my car engine at redline rotations per minute and then damage the engine the fault would be my own.
> 
> Granted most present desktop processors overclock well with proper cooling, but if they do not overclock it doesn't mean they are broken.



Oh, but what's a CPU to a computer enthusiast without overclockability?!


----------



## Benny Boy (Aug 21, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> There are no advantages yet, as it hasn't been released.


 Redundant prelude to what you really wanted to say, instead of being on topic with what advantageous changes...





Knunez said:


> what changes will be made from AMDs line of CPUs now to the new FX series?


Appearantly you don't know what they are since all you have to contribute to the thread are things like how a company, such as AMD, could leave their current product in the dust so they can replace it with one that sucks balls.


bigfellla said:


> An advantage is condition or circumstance that puts one in a favorable or superior position.


That's not the only thing _advantage_ is. It's also a benefit resulting from a course of action. You know what I mean, right? Kinda like how a reply to this thread should be a course of action with benefit.


----------



## linkin (Aug 21, 2011)

Advantage? It'll make Phenoms and Athlons even cheaper!


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 21, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> There are no advantages yet, as it hasn't been released. Also, the latest revision was so unstable at 4GHz that they had to go back to the drawing board. I hope its a great chip, but this thread is a bit premature.


 


bigfellla said:


> How do we know that? Because AMD have said so. Ive read that it would even boot with any overclock what so ever. That is a broken product. Also, when it does come out (finally) I hope it goes well, but it will be competing thereabouts with Ivy Bridge. However its true, it would be very remarkable if it wasn't better than the previous architecture, but advantages specifically, noone can say.


 
This is kinda strange since you say its premature to talk about it. But I guess it doesnt apply if you just talk about what you think will be bad about it from fake benchmarks.

Let me ask a question.

If someone started a thread about the changes/advantages that Ivybridge will have over sandybridge.

1. Would you say its premature to talk about it, but then talk about what you thought Ivybridge bad points were.

2. Or give a glorified five paragraph story how how good it will be till people threw up and choked on it.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^ Agreed 

and linkin, i hope that happens, but i doubt it will as they're alread wening them out of the market and the prices haven't dropped much, but newegg might do a all amd sale or something when bulldozer comes out for all non-updated motherboards and am3 cpus, that would be nice.


----------

